# ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي السيارات



## boko (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهما افضل القير الاوتومتيك او اليدوي
وايهما اعطاله كثيرة، وهل الاوتومتيكي اذا تعطل تصليحه صعب


----------



## م زياد حسن (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عيليم
اشكرك اخي الكريم على طرح هذا الموضوع
لمعرفة ايهما افضل الجير العادي ام الاتوماتيك فيجب ان تكون المقارنة حسب مايلي 
1- الاعطال
ان جير الاتوماتيك يتعرض للاعطال اكثر بكثير من الجير العادي
2-المردود 
مردود الجير العادي من 92% الى 95%
مردود الجير تلاتوماتيك من 83% الى 87%
3- سهولة الاستخدام
الجير الاتوماتيك اسهل استخداما من الجير العادي 
هذه لمحة بسيطة عن الموضوع و اذا اردت تفاصيل اكثر فانا جاهز للموضوع 
شكرا


----------



## boko (6 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب ممكن توضح لي ماذا يسبب الاعطال وماهي، وكيفية المحافظه عليه (الاوتومتيكي)
وشكراً.


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الغير الأوتوماتيكي اكثر عطلا لأنه اكثر تعقيدا وفيه عدد الآليات اكثر فكلما زاد عدد الآليات زاد احتمال العطل


----------



## boko (7 أكتوبر 2008)

م. زياد حسن ارجو تفاصيل اكثر فانا اريد شراء سيارة ولو كان فيه مصطلحات فانا زميل مهنه 
(م. boko)


----------



## م زياد حسن (7 أكتوبر 2008)

حاظرايها الزميل المحترم
اعطال الجير الاتوماتيك كثيرة و السبب ان عدد اجزاءه كثيرة للغاية و يتكون 
1- محول العزم التوبيني converter
2- مجموعة المسننات و الكلاتشات التي تقوم بتحويل السرعة و العزم
3- مجموعة التحكم control vave
لكل جزء من الاجزاء الرئسية التي سبق ذكرها اعطال مختلفة و اكثر الاجزاء عطلا هو ال control valve
لانه يتكون من مجموعة فالفات هيدروليكية و مجموعة تحكم الكترونية وهذا الجزء الاكتروني كثير الاعطال و بحاجة لمتخصص لاصلاحة 
اما الجير العادي فيتكون من 
1- الكلاتش (دوبرياج) clutch plate
2- صندوق التروس
فان الجير العادي تصميمه اسهل و اعطاله اقل 
وانا انصحك شخصيا باستخدام الجير العادي لانه صيانته و اعطاله قليلة رغم ان استخدامه فيه صعوبة عن الجير الاتوماتيك 
اخوك زياد


----------



## vendetta (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان*

الاتوماتيك يفضل استخدامه مه سيارات الركوب 4 راكب و6 راكب اما بالنسبه للاتوبيسات وسيارات النقل يفضل طبعا الجير العادى لان عزمه اكبر 

ولو عاوز تقارن مابين العادى والاتوماتيك ببساطه جدا اعرف الطريق اللى هاتمشى فيها

- لو هاتقف كتير يبئى بلاش اتوماتيك لان الاتوماتيك مناسب اكتر للطرق المفتوحه والسرعه بالعربيه وعمره بيطول جداا

-لو هاتمشى فى شوارع وتقف كل شويه فى اشارات يبئى من غير ماتفكر الجير العادى 

من الاخر ياجماعه صندوق التروس الاتوماتيكى بيفتح بقه يعنى بيحتاج لصيانه كتير لما تقف بيه كل شويه 


Vielen Danke


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 مارس 2009)

حقيقة هو سؤال محير جدا ويعتمد على الإستخدام ، ونوع السيارة المراد شرائها، فمثلا سيارات الركوب صناعة مرسيدس وBMW ولكزس فلاتجد سيارة بجير عادي في كل طرازاتها. لذا عليك اخي boko 

تحديد نوع السيارة 
طريقة الإستخدام وايضا 
خدمات ما بعد البيع(الصيانة) لدى الوكيل او في ورش مؤهلة مع 
توفر قطع الغيار 
اخذ الأعتبارات التي اوردها الأخوان في مشاركاتهم
الجير العادي متعب للركبة والرجلين 
وفقك الله للخيار الصحيح.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة... 

استهلاك الوقود 

الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. 

كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. 

العمر الافتراضي 

تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. 

الصيانة 

لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. 

القيادة في المناطق الوعرة 

السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع عندنا في المملكة، والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. 

ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! 

الراحة والهدوء

توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. 

الامان 

يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها...دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل.. 

السعر 

لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي... 


نلاحظ ان نسبة الافضلية للقير الاوتو في اغلب الحالات , بس معظم الشباب

يفضلون القير العادي لانة اقوى في المشي من الاوتومتيك . فقول رايك اي 

من القيرات تفضل العادي او الاوتومتيك وليش ؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

القير العادي افضل 
من الاوتو بوجهة نظري والسبب هو ان القير العادي يحافظ
على عمر المكينة والسيارة . فلو شاهدنا السيارات القديمة 
للاحضنا ان اغلبها تسير بالقير العادي . فهدا دليل على ان 
القير العادي اقوى من الاوتو . ولكن الان ومع التطور في 
صناعة السيارات فإن القير الاوتو تطور كثيرا حتى صار 
يتركب في السيارات ذات الاحجام الكبيرة والسيارات العائلية 
مثل الباترول واللاندكروزر وغيرها ......

وبإعتقادي من ايجابيات القير العادي انة يلزم السائق بالانتباة للشارع والتفرغ 

للشارع بحيث يكون السائق منشغلا بالسياقة فقط وهدا قد يمنع او يقلل من الحوادث 

في الطرقات بعكس القير الاوتو صح انة مريح بس مثل ما قلتون يجلب الكسل , وعلى 

فكرة القير الاوتو لا يصلح على السيارات القديمة والثقيلة لانة ما يقدر يجاري وزن 

السيارة فيزداد العزم ( tourq ) وبالتالي يزداد صرف البانزين .

المنهل شكلك تملك سني , بس ما يصلح لك القير العادي 

خلك على الاوتو


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ارى شخصيا ان هناك اختلاف كبير بين الغير العادي والاوتوماتيك في سيارة من نوع واحد 

يمكن الغير العادي يكون متعب للسائق(بالمقارنة مع الاتوماتيك) ولكن فيه مميزات ثانية مي موجودة في التوماتيك وأول مميزة هي

الأداء : 


- الغير العادي يخلي أداء المكينة( المحرك) أقوى (لاحظ المقارنة اذا ركبنا على نفس المكينة غير الاتوماتيك

ويمكن نلاحظ هالفرق بسيارتين متشابهتين والفرق بس في الغير(واحد عادي و واحد توماتيك(
سيارة الغير الاتوماتيك تطلع في البداية وتخلي الغير العادي وراها ولكن مع غيار غيارين تمر سيارة الغير العادي على الاتوماتيك 

الاستخدام :

1- مو قلنا الغير العادي تصير مشكلة في الزحمة عشن اول وثاني ومر ثانية ارجع غيار اول وثاني وبالذات في التفاتيش والاشارات و اوقات الزحمة وخفف عشان المطبات .....الخ

2- نقدر نستخدم الغير العادي كمهدئ عجيب للسرعة وبالذات لما البريك مايشتغل فجأة كذا...بالعربي : مثل مانقدر نخلي السيارة تسرع بالغير العادي من 20- 60 كم/ساعة نقدر تخليه تخق من 60 -20 كم/الساعة ,,, كل هذا باستخدام النسبة بين التروس (القير الرابع والثاني مثلا(
ومااعتقد ان هذي الميزة موجودة في سيارات الغير الاتوماتيك

3- وخلص البترول من السيارة؟! او مشكلة في الكهرباء خلت السيارة متعطلة في نص الشارع...
شوية بنزين ودزة من الشباب او الهنود اللي مارين والسيارة قايمة مثل الحلاوة ..هذا في الغير العادي,,,, في التوماتيك (بشكل عام) مايحصل هذا الشرف على طول ...

ملاحظة : اذا حصل وخلص البنزين وانت تمشي بالسيارة (افرض طاير بسرعة 60-100 كم/ الساعة) طبعا تنطفي السيارة حتى لو كنت ماشي بها...لكن : مادام السيارة ماشية تقدر تخليها تشتغل مرة ثانية وتسعفك لمسافة بسيطة بس عشقها في نمرة تناسب السرعة وسوي الحركة اللي تخلي السيارة تقوم (والسلف مفتوح, حركة التناسب بين دوسة الكلش ودوسة البنزين) ,راح تلاقي ان المكينة ترجع للحياة ..ممكن تنجح التجربة (مرة الي مرتين)(يمكن تكون الحركة ذي في السيارات اللي تشتغل على نظام الكاربريتر,بالنسبة للانجكتر مادري والله (


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة.. الخ استهلاك الوقود الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. العمر الافتراضي تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. الصيانة لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. القيادة في المناطق الوعرة السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع عندنا في المملكة، والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! الراحة والهدوء توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. الأمان يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها )دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل(. السعر لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي. خاتمة على كل حال، ربما تكون السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً افضل لدى السائقين من سكان المناطق الجبلية، لانهم يشعرون انهم بوجود الجير العادي يسيطرون على السيارة بشكل افضل، وبخاصة اثناء المنحدرات الشديدة، لان الجير يصبح كالمكابح يُلجم اندفاع السيارة، ويخفف من الضغط الدائم على المكابح اثناء نزول المنحدرات الطويلة وبالتالي يتلافى السائق حدوث ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكابح ومن ثم استبدال الفحمات والقماشات في اوقات متقاربة وفي هذا نحن نوافقهم تماما.
لاا نكووون طولنااا عليكم ؟؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 مارس 2009)

اخي المهندس محمود ،، مبدع ،، بس ترى انا عديت الخمسين فالجير الأوتوماتيك مريح لي. اشكر وفرة المعلومات وفيض الشرح وفقك الله.


----------



## commander 15 (29 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم اذا كنت من من يقود السيارة بهدوء وعقل دون تهور فأنصحك ان تشتري الراحة في القير الاوتوماتيك
وخاصة السيارات اليابانية 
والامر لك


----------



## c.i (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا جديد على موقعكم الكريم و الهام فعلا و لكن لما القلة في الموضوعات المتعلقلة بالجير الاتوماتيكي رغم إنتشاره الكبير جدا هذه الأيام ؟ كقضية توفير الإستهلاك مثلا ؟
أرجو المعذرة وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم...


----------

